# Royal Jacket 31 years later



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

31 years ago the world was waiting with baited breath for the birth of Princess Diana's baby. One of the local ladies magazines printed this pattern for a layette that was designed, knitted and sent to the Princess of Wales for the royal baby. (FAIR LADY June 30, 1982)
I was also awaiting the birth of my child and knitted the little jacket for my baby (in those days we did not know what we were 'having', so I chose blue over pink - more versatile) 
I in fact had a little girl (Christine) - who has just had her own baby - a boy, and I have just completed the self same little jacket for my grand-son Christian.
I have kept the pattern for the layette for all these years and hauled it out to make the jacket - sentimental granny that I am 
And here we are again, awaiting the birth of another royal baby  
Maybe I should knit the layette and send it off to Prince William 
:lol:


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh dear, I did not realise the pics would load side ways...sorry KP'ers, and I don't have a clue how to get them right side up? :-(


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I cant hardly believe so much time has passed since then. Its nice to see the styles from then!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful jacket!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jane-Your sweater is just lovely-beautifully knit! What a classic. Denise


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely work and how so special to be able to knit the same pattern for your grandson


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Such a lovely jacket, worthy of a prince or princess.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work and such a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful jacket fit for a prince or princess. You do beautiful work!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonderful reminder of such a grand expectation. Congratulations on the new little man in your life. 
Perhaps you should send a set to the new little Royal..


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

What a nice tradition you have started..


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It's such a beautiful pattern.
Would it be possible for you to scan it and send us the file?
Would love to make it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful jacket - well worth hauling out to do again!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That is such a sweet little sweater and such a sweet story!

Yes, that would be so wonderful if you could scan that pattern and share it with all of us. It's a darling pattern. Please PM me if you ever do that, as I'd love to make the sweater, dress, etc.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

And the patterns are as nice today than they were then.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable jacket ! You did a superb job. &#9829;


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's so cute! And really fun that your baby and grand baby gave the same little coat as a royal.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great story..the jacket is still in style. Your work is lovely and so is the jacket!
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I would have loved to have had that pattern also. But there was an announcement that all baby gifts to the Prince and Kate would be given to charity and none would be used for their baby. There are a lot of sick people out there that ruin it for the rest. They are afraid that someone would lace the garment with poison or something. You can't take to many precautions in this day and age.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely perfect. You cant beat a classic pattern for a baby


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

What a stylish little jacket - your knitting is beautiful. What wonderful memories are worked into it.......


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful knitting and beautiful story.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful jacket ~ I love the style :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

I love it and would dearly like to knit the same


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am in the process of finding out about copyright on the pattern, and once I have done that and if it is OK to do so, will then post the pattern.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, can't beat the classics !!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Never mind that we can still see the pattern,it's beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful,thank you for the sweet story!&#10084;&#128153;&#128151;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful,thank you for the sweet story!&#10084;&#128153;&#128151;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for posting this - what a beautiful pattern.
I'd love a copy of the pattern if its not breaking copyright.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and story.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonderful knitting! What a shame you can't get that pattern these days


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

It is truly beautiful & I would love the pattern if you are able to do so.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

A classic.


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

I love your story, and the beautiful baby jacket! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. How wonderful!


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great story! I'd love to make that one!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I, too, would love to have a copy of the pattern as long as it does not interfere with copyright laws. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

A classic, its beautiful


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

What a lovely little sweater. TY for sharing your story. Your new little prince will look adorable wearing it.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful jacket, for your own royal baby.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is just gorgeous! Your own gbaby will look just as "royal" in it!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Some things never go out of style. Nice story. Great job!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love your jacket. That is, indeed, fit for royalty. Beautiful.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Great story & a lovely little jacket. Congratulations on your new grandson!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful jacket, beautiful knitting and great story


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I would have loved to have had that pattern also. But there was an announcement that all baby gifts to the Prince and Kate would be given to charity and none would be used for their baby. There are a lot of sick people out there that ruin it for the rest. They are afraid that someone would lace the garment with poison or something. You can't take to many precautions in this day and age.


I hadn't thought of that as being the reason. I guess it is because I don't think that way. What a sick thing to do to a baby. There would be so many gifts that the baby would never wear them. Then they would have their own taste in clothing as well.

Almost 39 years ago the wife of aTV personality, gave bith in the same hospital as my son was born. Our births were by C-Section only a couple of days appart and so we were in there at the same time. One day that lady sent a nurse around the wards with baby cloths that the public had sent to her for their baby to give to us. It was a lovely thought but at the same time I thought of the fans,who went to the expence, time and effort with these gifts only to have them given away. Incidently the lady had twins.

The majority of gifts the royal family recieve never see the light of day, they are put away. However if you go to the royal mews near Buckingham palace you will see a coach known as The Australian Coach which was a gift to the Queen for some big event in her life. It is quite stunning, black with gold trims including the Floral Emblems from all the Australian States standing up around the upper edge of the top of coach. The Queen has used it and I think in recent years as well.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you should knit it for the new Royal baby with the whole story.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It is a beautiful pattern and it's unfortunate that the Royal family wouldn't use such a lovely gift.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Really beautiful sweater and a great story.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty and a timeless classic. :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

What a great story and tradition to keep going. Your jacket looks very nice!!!


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

what a beautiful pattern and a wonderful story; thanks so much for sharing; I also would love the pattern if you are able


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Your thoughts are in the right place by wanting to make a set for the Royal Baby, but I doubt if they would be allowed to use it. Just a guess. Beautiful work and thanks for sharing. Can you just imagine the gifts they will receive? No way could they use them all. I wish the new parents and baby all the happiness. Hope it is born while the Queen is on holiday - it isn't like she never gets a holiday! The Queen was very cold with her own children and I doubt if she is that much warmer today. One thing Princess Di succeeded in doing and that was making the Royal Family a bit more human and caring. She did a wonderful job with her boys. Sure wish she could be here today for the birth of the baby. I'm sure she would cancel her holiday to be around when the baby was born.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I hope it will be o.k. to share the pattern. You did a lovely job, and I love the shade of the color yarn you used.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Jane could I please have the pattern. Your work is beautiful. My daughter is expecting a baby in October. Charlie


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

What a lovely story and what lovely work you do! If you can share the pattern, I'd love to have it too. Thanks.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful pattern and work!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

This is a lovely story and the outfits are both gorgeous.
Can you share the pattern if yea I would like it please.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Jane, love your story, and the way history has "come around." The royal jacket is lovely!! I think that Kate will have a little princess on Sun, 7/21...which is my middle son's birthday!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful! Guess we are all on the same page about wanting a copy of that pattern.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope you are allowed to share the pattern. It really is fit for a royal! Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow this is timeless. we should never get rid of patterns should we.


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

wow wee - i have this exact pattern pages too - i have lovingly kept them in my folder all these years from south africa - in those days i was only able to take out of magazines and i did a wonderful job of that - i plan to knit this too oneday and it is so nice to see close up your result/eileen


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I too would love to have this pattern, as I have 2 babies coming, one in December and another in January.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Love your story, and love the work you did too. Thanks for sharing!
I too would love to obtain the pattern if possible.


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

that's a really lovely style and you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful work - nice story.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Awwww! Great pattern, beautifully made!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a beautiful story..I would also love the pattern if you are able to share it..Thanks for posting..


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is lovely. It is nice of you to want to knit this for the new Royal baby, but I think that they will be inundated with gifts like this, and most of it will never be used.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What a special Royal Jacket you have knit up . I think sending a Jacket made by yourself to the New Mum & Dad with a note telling the story to them would be a beautiful, thoughtful jester on your part.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful story I would send it and put the story attached that way if they don't keep the garment they will probable treasure the letter.
I would be interested in the pattern if possible
thanks,
June


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Can you tell us what size needles you used for the jacket?


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, what a beautiful little jacket. You have done a lovely job of it. Love it.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh that is so Royal - I too would love a copy of the pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Your sweater is lovely. Please I too hope that you are able to share the pattern. Your sweater is ideal for royalty...


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

What a royally awesome cardigan , and such good memories too! You have started a family tradition. Beautifully knitted granny!


----------



## nonnykay (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Jane, Beautiful!! You do very nice work! I to, would love to have that pattern. If you can't scan it, could you find out if there is a place where we could buy the pattern? I would sure buy one! Will be watching to see what comes of your search. nonnykay


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Doesn't matter if the pix are sideways. I can still see how pretty the sweater is.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Such a gorgeous little sweater!!! Your work is beautiful. Could we get those patterns somehow?? the one for the little girl is very nice!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your own royal family member. The sweater is beautiful.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Your knitting is so very nice. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful sweater!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Sweet.


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern also!! 
I have the pattern of the sweater that Princess Grace made for her daughter, Princess Caroline. It was in the Woman's Day magazine! I use it all the time!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such a beautiful sweater! 
I would _so love to make it - but I know that will probably not be possible. Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Jane Erasmus said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am in the process of finding out about copyright on the pattern, and once I have done that and if it is OK to do so, will then post the pattern.


If this pattern is only 31 years old it is still and will be for quite some time, under copyright. Too bad. I would have liked to knit that too.


----------



## sunflowerseed (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I would also LOVE this pattern! Please and Thank You!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Sudie said:


> I would love to have this pattern also!!
> I have the pattern of the sweater that Princess Grace made for her daughter, Princess Caroline. It was in the Woman's Day magazine! I use it all the time!


The Princess Grace sweater is free through Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-carolines-sweater

http://www.examiner.com/article/princess-grace-top-down-baby-sweater-pattern


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

gina said:


> The Princess Grace sweater is free through Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-carolines-sweater
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/princess-grace-top-down-baby-sweater-pattern


Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

I have contacted Fair Lady magazine requesting a copy of the pattern. They have responded already - referring me to another section of the organisation. I'll post the outcome on this site. Here's hoping.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Excellent! Good luck! and thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> Excellent! Good luck! and thank you!


AGree 1000%


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Your work is so professional! I, too, would love to have the pattern to add to my files of baby knits!!


----------



## nonnykay (Jun 23, 2012)

AussieKnitWit said:


> I have contacted Fair Lady magazine requesting a copy of the pattern. They have responded already - referring me to another section of the organisation. I'll post the outcome on this site. Here's hoping.


Please let us know the outcome! I would even buy it if they would give us a price and place to order it! Thanks for trying! Good luck! nonnykay


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow...Well done. I must have contacted the wrong people at Fair Lady magazine...I am still waiting for a response from the email I sent them with regard to the copyright issues.... I hope your request is successful. It is such a lovely classic little layette - well worth being re-printed. If I have any luck I will also post the information /outcome here. 



AussieKnitWit said:


> I have contacted Fair Lady magazine requesting a copy of the pattern. They have responded already - referring me to another section of the organisation. I'll post the outcome on this site. Here's hoping.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

Such a pretty sweater .... a beautiful treasure for your new "royal family" baby!
Do hope that you will be allowed to share the pattern!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> I have contacted Fair Lady magazine requesting a copy of the pattern. They have responded already - referring me to another section of the organisation. I'll post the outcome on this site. Here's hoping.


Hope they make it available. I wrote to them, but received no reply Will be watching to see if they let us have it...Would be willing to pay.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Please count me in for a copy of the pattern. I do a lot of charity knitting and would love to have this pattern.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Count me in for the pattern


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for giving the site for the pattern of the sweater that Princess Grace knit for Princess Caroline. My original pattern is in tough shape and barely readable!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm waiting impatiently for the pattern as well.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

I sent an email to the magazine, that was several days ago...still waiting to hear.


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Dear everybody interested in the pattern. I have just received a copy of the pattern from the magazine!! I'm stoked! Such a lovely message accompanied the pattern.

I emailed the magazine back, asking if I can provide you all with a copy, or if I should give you all their email address to enable you to ask them for a copy yourselves. I'll post the response on this site as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much. Will check on this later today.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you;thank you !!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Dear everybody interested in the pattern. I have just received a copy of the pattern from the magazine!! I'm stoked! Such a lovely message accompanied the pattern.
> 
> I emailed the magazine back, asking if I can provide you all with a copy, or if I should give you all their email address to enable you to ask them for a copy yourselves. I'll post the response on this site as soon as I receive it.


Wonderful news! 'Can't wait...


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Dear everybody interested in the pattern. I have just received a copy of the pattern from the magazine!! I'm stoked! Such a lovely message accompanied the pattern.
> 
> I emailed the magazine back, asking if I can provide you all with a copy, or if I should give you all their email address to enable you to ask them for a copy yourselves. I'll post the response on this site as soon as I receive it.


Great news....and amazing...you managed to do all the way from Australia what I could not do right here in Cape Town..... I do hope you are able to share the pattern as I am having no luck. Must be emailing the wrong people. Well done


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

That's great news


----------



## nonnykay (Jun 23, 2012)

Great work! I too have written to them, with NO reply. So I sure do hope that you can share it! Will be checking to see what you find out. And THANKS again for your help in this. It is such a beautiful pattern. I so want to get started on it. nonnykay


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Super news! Thank you!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> I emailed the magazine back, asking if I can provide you all with a copy, or if I should give you all their email address to enable you to ask them for a copy yourselves. I'll post the response on this site as soon as I receive it.


I hope they decide to let you share it with us as opposed to them sending each of us a copy.


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I hope they decide to let you share it with us as opposed to them sending each of us a copy.


I agree, this would be so much easier. Thanks.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I emailed them too and no reply so hope we can get the pattern.


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Dear everybody!! Great news, Fair Lady Magazine has just emailed me, giving me permission to share this pattern with my Knitting Forum. 
Layette for The Littlest Royal (Fair Lady Magazine, June 1982) Posted with permission from Fair Lady Magazine.
My contact at Fair Lady Magazine would love an image of items we produce from this pattern, if possible.

Can somebody tell me how to upload a .pdf file here?.
Otherwise, send me a PM and I'll email it to you.


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

i knew Fair Lady would give you a copy of the pattern - i wrote to Living and Loving magazine years before requesting a pattern and they also sent it to me so far away so well done


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Dear everybody!! Great news, Fair Lady Magazine has just emailed me, giving me permission to share this pattern with my Knitting Forum.
> Layette for The Littlest Royal (Fair Lady Magazine, June 1982) Posted with permission from Fair Lady Magazine.
> My contact at Fair Lady Magazine would love an image of items we produce from this pattern, if possible.
> 
> ...


 well done. I also told the lady from the magazine that we would credit Zita Schimming for designing the pattern. I wonder if you could load it under Patterns and Tutorials... in that section?? It is an enormous document, with 5 separate PDF files so would take ages to email to all that requested it.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for your perseverance ! We are all looking forward to the pattern !


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Definitely looking forward to seeing the pattern. Does sound like uploading it would be the way to go. TY for doing all this work.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

preety.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Its a lovely set and I particularly like the dress, would love to knit it if only I had the pattern


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Dear everybody!! Great news, Fair Lady Magazine has just emailed me, giving me permission to share this pattern with my Knitting Forum.
> Layette for The Littlest Royal (Fair Lady Magazine, June 1982) Posted with permission from Fair Lady Magazine.
> My contact at Fair Lady Magazine would love an image of items we produce from this pattern, if possible.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM along with directions to upload a .pdf.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

This is such good news, and thank you for following with the magazine and now putting yourself through uploading for us. It will be a lovely keepsake for all of us.


----------



## nonnykay (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for doing this! Will you let us know how we can get the pattern, when you have found a way to up load it. Wish I could help you, but I haven't a clue how to go about doing it :~( not at all computer savvy! Thanks again! nonnykay


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

LAYETTE FOR "THE LITTLEST ROYAL" which appeared in the 30 June 1982 edition of Fair Lady Magazine.
Provided to all knitters with permission from Fair Lady Magazine. 
Second attempt at uploading pattern. Success! 
One must send message first, upload attachment second. 

Happy knitting ladies.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your work so that we could all share in this beautiful pattern.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Many thanks - can't wait to try it out


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you so much..


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this! It is very kind of you to spend the research & loading time to share with us. I will cherish this pattern.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful and fit for a prince or princess....royal or not.


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for obtaining this for all of us!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this truly beautiful pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you for the pattern greatly appreciated.
June


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

AussieKnitWit said:


> LAYETTE FOR "THE LITTLEST ROYAL" which appeared in the 30 June 1982 edition of Fair Lady Magazine.
> Provided to all knitters with permission from Fair Lady Magazine.
> Second attempt at uploading pattern. Success!
> One must send message first, upload attachment second.
> ...


Thank you so much for all your hard work in locating and sharing this special little pattern  I never dreamed that I would get such an enormous response when I first posted the pictures of the jacket I made for Christian.  Well done and a big hug for you.


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

My pleasure. Would you be so kind as to send a photo of your beautiful jacket to Fair Lady Magazine? My contact there asked me if I could arrange for her to see a "finished product". It will take me some time to provide her with one, and it wont be as lovely as yours!!
If you need her contact details, send me a PM, but I suspect we've been talking to the same person.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

AussieKnitWit said:


> LAYETTE FOR "THE LITTLEST ROYAL" which appeared in the 30 June 1982 edition of Fair Lady Magazine.
> Provided to all knitters with permission from Fair Lady Magazine.
> Second attempt at uploading pattern. Success!
> One must send message first, upload attachment second.
> ...


Thank you. I have saved it. The next time there is a baby, I will be ready. Think I will start working on it early; maybe one for girls and one for boys. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for getting all of the leg work done so we could have a copy of this adorable pattern!!!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for all the trouble you went to. Am going to tackle this one soon.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I am a sentimental grandmother as well. A friend of mine in England (they knit the most beautiful children's things) knit my 3 year old daughter the most wonderful dress.

She loved it and when she out grew it and it was time to pass it on she absolutely refused to let it go. She did agree to loan it to select people. In the 47 years since about 20 children have worn it and we have all their pictures in the dress. It's become a fun family tradition.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> Oh I am a sentimental grandmother as well. A friend of mine in England (they knit the most beautiful children's things) knit my 3 year old daughter the most wonderful dress.
> 
> She loved it and when she out grew it and it was time to pass it on she absolutely refused to let it go. She did agree to loan it to select people. In the 47 years since about 20 children have worn it and we have all their pictures in the dress. It's become a fun family tradition.


Would love to see a picture of your daughter wearing it. It sounds very special


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Just found your pattern when cleaning out "watched" list - thank you!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> Thank you. I have saved it. The next time there is a baby, I will be ready. Think I will start working on it early; maybe one for girls and one for boys. :thumbup:


Excellent idea, it is good to be ready


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its just beautiful you have done lovely work on it & the color so pretty!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. It's quite lovely.


----------



## TrishBell60 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would love the pattern, I knitted the dress for my daughter in 1982 and would love to knit for her baby. It would be great if you could send the pattern to me at [email protected]


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

TrishBell60 said:


> I would love the pattern, I knitted the dress for my daughter in 1982 and would love to knit for her baby. It would be great if you could send the pattern to me at [email protected]


You may want to have your email address removed from this post. You can send it to the other person thru private message.

Dottie


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's so pretty.


----------

